# Dine OUT Vancouver



## herindoors911 (Jan 12, 2013)

http://www.dineoutvancouver.com/

A special festival held in Vancouver every year at this time... January 18th to Feb. 3, 2013...   try out some of the eateries around that are sure to please.


----------



## BevL (Jan 13, 2013)

We always head to the Boathouse a time or two.  It's a good chance to try out some places you haven't before as well.


----------



## JiyaCamerl (Jan 23, 2013)

Boathouse is a definite place to look out for, also you can select between the resorts or house near ocean view. A nice place plays an important role in creating a memorable holiday and spending some quality time with friends and family.


----------

